# What color would I get?-Hinney



## Sandy S. (Jun 10, 2005)

If I manage to breed this jenny to this stallion what will I get? Actually he has




, just hoping she takes.


----------



## chelsey (Jun 10, 2005)

Well IF you can make it happen the henny will most likely take after the mom in this case . I think , from what i have been told . Because i think the only way a jenny can carry a henny foal is if it has more of her genes . But i maybe wrong . I have a jenny and want to breed her to a mini app. also . So i hope it works for you ! It will give me hope btw They are both very pretty !


----------



## Sandy S. (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you. I sure was hoping for an appy hinny. So far I have found only one way to get any of my stallions to touch a donkey. I put the donkey in with the stallion. Tie her up to the fence. Put a halter on the stallion (so he thinks he is going to get a mare) Leave him loose. Go back out and get the mare that is teasing. Tie her up on the other side of the fence and usually the stallion gets so excited he will do just what comes natural with the donkey because she is there within reach.



I leave the donkey jenny in with the stallion but he won't touch her any other time.

Men, oh, I mean Stallions.


----------



## chelsey (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL Men ,oh i mean stallions is right . My jenny is out of a spotted jack and i white jenny . And she came out the brown color with the cross on her back



go figure . She isnt old enough to breed yet she is just 1 1/2 . I oringaly got her to keep my yearling filly company . But now she is one of the family . I just love her to pieces . She is so smart its like she understands everything i say to her . She still wont let me play with her ears



Yes that is they way i was told to get the stallion interested in the jenny . Good luck hope it works


----------



## minimule (Jun 10, 2005)

Color genetics pretty much go out the window when breeding cross species. It really is like a box of chocolates.......YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GOING TO GET!!!!





I have a homozygous mare that had 4 spotted foals, one was a mini mule. This year's mule foal was a solid palomino. Surprised everyone.

Good luck with it all though. I hope it works!!!! It will be cute no matter what color it is.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 10, 2005)

Mt stallion that LOVES my jennys, is a frosted appy/dun with a heavy background of leopards, so far he has sired all chocolates, or dark bays, when bred with grays or spotted jennys. Like minimule said...color genetics get thrown right out the window with donkeys, mules or hinnys. BUT you will have a cute foal and love it regardless of its color!









Corinne


----------



## chelsey (Jun 11, 2005)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Mt stallion that LOVES my jennys, is a frosted appy/dun with a heavy background of leopards, so far he has sired all chocolates, or dark bays, when bred with grays or spotted jennys. Like minimule said...color genetics get thrown right out the window with donkeys, mules or hinnys. BUT you will have a cute foal and love it regardless of its color!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it hard to get your jennys in foal from the stallion ? How many times does it take ?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 11, 2005)

I never had any luck with my stallion and the jennies- I tried the old "mare in season" trick but he went down like a pricked balloon as soon as I shoved him over- just would not play!! There is a blanket spotted mule over here that does shows for the Donkey and Mule Society- I see him at big shows and he's around 15hh and really nice so it is possible for the spotted gene (as in horse not donkey) to pass over. Not sure what the percentage is.


----------



## chelsey (Jun 11, 2005)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I never had any luck with my stallion and the jennies- I tried the old "mare in season" trick but he went down like a pricked balloon as soon as I shoved him over- just would not play!!
> 401170[/snapback]
> ​









FIZZ YOU ARE SO FUNNY








Are you sure your not from oklahoma ?? You sure talk like an "okie".


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 11, 2005)

Nope, last time I looked I was form Essex


----------



## minimule (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Yeah! The color gene is there. You just can't breed for it.



I have a true tobiano pattern mule. She was a total accident. Tony Greaves got a beautiful spotted little mule that was accidental. There is a really pretty leopard appy mule on the new miniature mule society website.

You just can't plan on it or it won't happen. The full sister to my tobiano is a solid palomino. Shocked everyone!

This is Sunny (2 yrs old now)









and this is Wylie, her full sister.


----------



## chelsey (Jun 11, 2005)

OH MAN !!



Sunny and her sister are awesome!! What were there parents?


----------



## minimule (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks! I kind of like them too!!!



Well, Sunny does have her moments





Daddy is a chocolate miniature donkey.






Momma is a pinto but she is either maximum sabino or grey.


----------



## Sandy S. (Jun 11, 2005)

Well our seasoned stallion that is 7 years old will not touch a donkey, no matter what. He won't fall for the mare in season at all. But we have 2 boys that are 3 this year and just being used, the leopard appy is the one we decided to try for this year. They aren't quite as picky, but you still have to put a mare in season in front of them. We are trying this guy this year to see what will happen. Next year we may try our Black & White Pintaloosa stallion. Sure hope we come out with some spots, but probably won't. This jenny was bred to a spotted jack when we bought her and we had a chocoate jack that was gelded at 7 months and he now protects the herd.


----------



## minimule (Jun 11, 2005)

Sandy good luck anyway! Hope you at least get a hinney. Color would just be a bonus.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 13, 2005)

Chelsey, no, it isnt hard to get my jennys settled from this stallion at all, I have even bred him to some outside mares and had no problem. I have 7 stallions and out of the 7 he is the only one who will even "look twice" at a donkey!



I did sell 2 stallions this year, both young ones, and have even thought about sellling him, since he is AMHR reg. only, but both times I backed out of selling him, only for the reason he breeds my jennys.........I am getting so good at coming up with excuses to keep stallions around, with my hubby, who keeps telling me I have to many!












BTY--I am from Oklahoma, (lawton) Corinne


----------



## chelsey (Jun 14, 2005)

Corinne , I would keep him too ! I have never seen a horse interested in a jenny. My huubby says the same thing"you have too many". I just tell him if i start selling his will be the first to go



that shuts him up



. So what do you miss most about OK the humidity or



the heat?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 15, 2005)

Chelsey..dont miss either, but I do think Wisconsin has a much higher humidity index!! BTY--dont miss the big bugs either! I have been in Wisconsin most of my life, was born and lived in Lawton only till I was about 7yrs. old, but have been back for visits. I dont listen to my hubby either when he tells me I have to many stallions..heck, he should be pleased that I just sold 2, ( one is only a foal and the other a yearling, and I did sell 3 breeding stallions last summer, or I would have MORE!!) Frosty is the only stallion I have ever seen "interested" in jennys too, and he doesnt even hesitate! I have had so many people email me with questions about him, but I really dont have any answers or "secrets" on what I am doing..he just "does it"









Corinne


----------



## Kim Rule (Jun 15, 2005)

The lady I bought my Cinnamon from said that she turned the donkey in with the stallion, and he wouldn't go near her...so she "can't" be pregnant!



Maybe in the dark he couldn't see her ears, and that's why I'm putting together a foaling kit right now!








Kim R


----------



## chelsey (Jun 15, 2005)

lol



Maybe that the secret . Night time breeding.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 16, 2005)

I can hand breed my stallion to the donkeys, anytime day or night.




.dont make a difference with Frosty


----------



## Kim Rule (Jun 16, 2005)

Okay, since we're talking about color of hinneys, what color do you think mine will be? Mama is a classic grey donkey with the balck cross, and a sprinkling of cinnamon red on her face and ears. Daddy looks to be a grey and white pinto, and looks to me like he's turning white...any guesses?








Kim R


----------



## chelsey (Jun 16, 2005)

The baby will be the color you dont want



I guess gray w/the black cross.


----------



## Kim Rule (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm not particular about the color...I'm hoping the foal will be colored HEALTHY!!!








Kim R.


----------

